# Everyone loves a fireman!



## Foxbat (Jan 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWg7Vzpod5U[/YOUTUBE]
Hehehe.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 14, 2010)

these are making their rounds on facebook - there are some really funny ones out there...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh gag!!!!


----------



## nomofica (Jan 15, 2010)

"I am a bad *** fire-slayer"

ahaha, gold!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I have seen these on Facebook they are pretty good 

.... so if he took a BP and gave O2, what did the other seven guys do?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG.....i laughed so hard. i had tears. got to love facebook and youtube for hours of mindless but fun entertainment.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 15, 2010)

"You are a total :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" <3


----------

